# Need pics and ideas for kennel



## Cavalry Scout (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey folks, I'm getting ready to redo my kennels and need some input.  Right now I just have them in pens on the dirt which I keep covered with cedar shavings.  I know I want concrete floors but, need some ideas on everything else.  Suggestions and pics are welcome.  Thanks Andy


----------



## oakhill (Jun 1, 2010)

Since it is forbidden to put links on here google Oak Hill Bluetick Beagles.  ON my home page click on kennels.  You can see mine from there.  If this don't work out let me know and I will post some pictures here.


----------



## Jay Bee (Jun 1, 2010)

Andy; E Mailed you some photos of my kennels.        jb


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jun 1, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~>*

Yep, Sally they about Banned the old Red Neck, for slipping my Wonderful, Web Sight on here??

I been a Good Boy here off late!

Gotta, Go Now.

d.r.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Cottontail (Jun 1, 2010)

Make sure you put drains in the floor i just put my drains in and you can really tell the diffrence in the smell and flies.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jun 1, 2010)

Here's a few pics of mine.  I love the design on them and I have enough space behind them to get the front-end loader in to scoop out the waste.  Works real well for us and easy maintenance.  2x12's are not really needed, but it's what I wanted to use in case a Oak tree decided to fall.  I feel sure my dogs would still be ok.  They were about to be cleaned up and bleached when these pics were taken so please excuse the mess.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jun 2, 2010)

Whew thats alot of red dogs! Nice kennel..cannot wait to get out the city so  can have a kennel like that.


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 2, 2010)

Here is a picture of my kennels, if i can help give me a shout.


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Jun 2, 2010)

Head over to coondawgs.com and ask for Buckshot,or Toe Cutter they'll help ya out


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 2, 2010)

nytrobud1 said:


> head over to coondawgs.com and ask for buckshot,or toe cutter they'll help ya out



ditto !!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 2, 2010)

Here are mine, I've got a sunshade over them now, plan to build a permanent roof soon.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey Ryan, how do you have the opening for the barrels done? Like how is the wire connected, ect? Can you post a picture?


----------



## ryan_beasley (Jun 3, 2010)

Maybe I can get you a couple of pics in the next couple of days, but the barrels were easy.  Left a "lip" on the front when I cut them out, and drilled very small holes around the barrel "lip".  Secured them to the wire by using stainless bailing wire doubled up and twisted around the dog pen wire.  I cut out where every weld was still in tact on the dog pen wire but folded it back if it was too far in the pen.  This way the dogs cant cut themselves.  The only part to making it all work is they CANNOT rock back and forth so I took extra time in cutting out my boards for the barrel to sit in and then screwed them to the wood.  It is a continuous 50' span on the back, and aircraft cable runs from the 2x4 on the back of barrels to the top of the kennel to give support (it was tested with 600lbs of weight on the back)  I've tried every way to hang, suspend, chain, etc the barrels and this is the only way that's worked great and doesn't take up kennel space.  Also with them being completely off the ground I can get the front end loader under them to clean out without any extra effort.


----------



## Prorain (Jun 5, 2010)

Ryan nice set up!

Army taco i'll be giving you a holla got my ol huntin truck back to runnin again so look for a call thanks again.

Blue Iron ROLLLLLLLLLLL TIDE


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 5, 2010)

Prorain said:


> Ryan nice set up!
> 
> Army taco i'll be giving you a holla got my ol huntin truck back to runnin again so look for a call thanks again.
> 
> Blue Iron ROLLLLLLLLLLL TIDE


 
Yes Sir!


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Jun 9, 2010)

WalkinTall come build me some them like that looks good


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jun 12, 2010)

Ain't nothing wrong with that short stop!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ryan, that thing looks sturdy like fort knox, Im wanting a good chicken pen


----------



## NGAWALKINGTALL (Jun 12, 2010)

Matthew Cabe said:


> WalkinTall come build me some them like that looks good



Thanks matt, a old fiddle maker up on the knob helpd me p itch them up. think you know the name,he was a part of that pigeon mtn clan that was so notorious over on da fat boys site !! if i can help ya in any way give me a holler , but we dont speak english in dez parts its all walker !!


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Jun 13, 2010)

i understand Pepper will be speakin like she should in about 3 - 4 more months she is 2 months now, hope she turns out


----------

